# Router Shank Reduction Bushings



## JanP (Nov 1, 2012)

Just a quick question, are Router Shank Reduction Bushings, safe and/or advisable?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

In the past, I've used them often. A couple times they allowed the bit to creep out. Scared me enough to start changing the collet nut to match the diameter of the bit shank. No more reducers for me.
I was using the 3 slit type of reducer. They are supposed to be the best type.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

JanP said:


> Just a quick question, are Router Shank Reduction Bushings, safe and/or advisable?


Hi Ian

Likewise I've experienced problems with them. They are at best a "quick fix" to get you out of a hole. Trend's own web site has this to say about them:

_*Collet sleeves*

Reduction sleeve is used to reduce the collet size to take cutters with smaller shanks. Should only be used as a stop-gap, as the the correct size collet is recommended. Should not be used for extensive periods or heavy work._

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Jan

It's a must have item(s) in your router tool box,I have used them for years with out any errors,,unless you tons of money..

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

===



JanP said:


> Just a quick question, are Router Shank Reduction Bushings, safe and/or advisable?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> hi Jan
> 
> It's a must have item(s) in your router tool box,I have used them for years with out any errors,,unless you tons of money..
> 
> ...


 On this one I have to side with my old mate Bj, I have also used them for years without the slightest sign of a problem. There are however several types, some quite crude and others precision.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I use them all the time and have had no problems.

Some manufacturers do not make the smaller collets for their routers.

2 examples:

1. I ordered a 1/4" "collet" from Wealden Tools to fit my Makita 3612C router. When the "collet" arrived, it was just a reducing sleeve.

2. On my Triton TRA001 there is no 1/4" collet, just a 1/2" collet and reducing sleeve. However the new TRB001 has a 1/4" and 1/2" collet supplied. It is a different type nut and not interchangeable.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My Hitachi M12V was supplied with a 1/4" bushing which I have also had no trouble with. I can only assume that not all bushings are created equal if Phil and Gene have had problems.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Some manufacturers do not make the smaller collets for their routers.


Hi Harry

It could be said that that strengthens the case for buying deWalt, Bosch or Festool.........



Cherryville Chuck said:


> My Hitachi M12V was supplied with a 1/4" bushing which I have also had no trouble with. I can only assume that not all bushings are created equal if Phil and Gene have had problems.


Chuch, they're not, but you've also got to remember that I've had problems a couple of times and that ONE ruined piece is one too many in my world!

Regards

Phil


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> I use them all the time and have had no problems.
> 
> Some manufacturers do not make the smaller collets for their routers.
> 
> ...


I agree with both Harry and James, I have used them all the time and never had an issue, if they did creep then they were not tight enough so do them up FT all the time, when I did buy my 1/2 CMT arbour extension then I got both the 1/2 and the 1/4 as I never planned to use any collet reducer as part of the extension arbour but I still think that it would have been OK to do that so I may have wasted $75au in getting the CMT 1/4. James today I did buy that Jaycar Speed controller and there are a lot of parts, Jaycar do inc very clear assembly instructions and like normal for me, I don't have the time to put it together just now but I am confident that I can as after all "A Cabinetmaker can do anything" I will say later on how well my Makita's run when they are controlled by it, but I also have a 2HP Festool and it does have speed control/soft start however I cannot put that router into my table so it is a sweet thing but exclusively hand held. NGM


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the Hitachi M12V and as stated thai is what the company supplies. I have never had a problem with it. If you have a choice between 1 4" and 1/2" bit always go with the larger shank. You won't be using the reducer very often.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that in summary it would be fair to say that if a QUALITY reducer is fully inserted into the collet and the 1/4" bit is also fully inserted into the reducer, then it is most unlikely that there will ever be a problem. As a matter of possible interest, the only bits that I buy these days with a 1/4" shank are ones on clearance that are almost being given away and will only be used occasionally. I do however still have a fair size collection of quality bits with 1/4" shank that are in regular use.


----------



## JanP (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys, it's given me pause for thought. The reason I asked is that I've been given a 3/8" nut and collet and given that 3/8" cutters are like hens teeth, I thought I might get some use out of it. I now can't find a 3/8" to 1/4" reducer, so perhaps my, higher power is trying to tell me something. : )


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Shank Reduction Bushings - By Amana Tool

3/8
to 
1/4



part number RB-108

===


JanP said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, it's given me pause for thought. The reason I asked is that I've been given a 3/8" nut and collet and given that 3/8" cutters are like hens teeth, I thought I might get some use out of it. I now can't find a 3/8" to 1/4" reducer, so perhaps my, higher power is trying to tell me something. : )


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

JanP said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, it's given me pause for thought. The reason I asked is that I've been given a 3/8" nut and collet and given that 3/8" cutters are like hens teeth, I thought I might get some use out of it. I now can't find a 3/8" to 1/4" reducer, so perhaps my, higher power is trying to tell me something. : )


Hi Ian

3/8in cutters are available in a very limited range of sizes and patterns, such as these from Wealden Tool. trend used to have a goodly range but dropped most of them two or three years back, although competitors Titman were still listing a small range of them a year back. If the range of straight cutters is limited, the range of profiles is even more restricted and you'll have to scratch about to find much at all. When you do they won't be the cheapest. I believe that 3/8in shanjk cutters died out after the last UK router manufacturer, Stanley-Bridges at Workington, shut up their doors in the late 1970s/early 1980s. With the demise of Stanley power tools in the UK (following the Bosch take-over), Bosch decided to bring-in only European-manufactured models like the POF500, etc leaving the commercial router market (main users of 3/8in shank cutters) to the likes of Elu, Makita and Hitachi. They delivered machines with 1/2in collets and 1/4in collets (Elu) or reducers (the Japanese routers). I doubt that there can be many of the old Stanley tools left in the UK now (I'm currently trying to source spares for one, and the spares are long gone). Frankly were I you I'd make sure that I had a 1/4in collet and a 1/2in collet for that GOF1300ACE of yours to maximise availability in today's UK market

Regards

Phil


----------



## JanP (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks again for all the advice. I've ordered one from Amana Tool and I will try it.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

We have all heard that, "A chain is only as strong as its weakest link" - and this applies perfectly in this case. Certainly, reducers have worked well for many. I do not own or wish to own any, but it only makes sense that if clean and properly seated; a good quality reducer should work fine. My concern is more about what may be done to the router via eccentricity from the (more) cantilevered rotational load. My tendency would be to use a longer shank or router bit, but my work doesn't have to be beautiful like so many of you guys that do super-nice work. I have noticed that occasionally a tiny amount of dust will accumulate inside router collets - it is an inherent result of static charge. You can never go wrong by occasionally (dry) cleaning-out the collet's interior surfaces, and obviously this applies to reducers, as well... Be safe!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I just wrap a bunch of duct tape around the shank till it fits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I like it  I just pop in my drill chuck and all the bits fit just right. 

===


AxlMyk said:


> I just wrap a bunch of duct tape around the shank till it fits.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> I just wrap a bunch of duct tape around the shank till it fits.



:sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> I just wrap a bunch of duct tape around the shank till it fits.


Do I assume that's the 200 mph stuff and not the garden variety


----------

